# Headlight lens removal



## DH88Comet (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know if it is possible to remove the 'glass' from the front of a mk2 headlight assembly, and if so, how do you do it?

My reason for asking is the over the last week I've had the side light bulb go on the nearside unit. When I removed the holder to change it the bulb broke, leaving the top two thirds inside. This eventually fell inside the unit and is rattling around. To cap it all, the replacement blew almost immediately, and bugger me the same thing happened again!

So now I've got shards of glass sitting where I can't get them, and thought that if I could remove the whole lens could not only remove the glass but also clean the aperture to prevent it happening again.

I tried removing the four spring clips that hold the lens on in the hope that it would just pull out of the seal, but it wouldn't budge and I didn't want to use too much force in case I did any damage.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

From what has been said before, the two parts are bonded together, so there is no easy way to split them. Could you get a small tube, connected to a vacuum cleaner, into the casing, to clean the bits out?


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

TT Rex found a procedure for what you want to do. It's definitely possible but you might wanna put ya brown trousers on&#8230; it's a lil scarey :wink:
Check it out: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=268092&hilit=Drl+TT+Rex


----------



## viceroy (Aug 6, 2012)

The oven method works a treat.
Although increasing the heat to 115C for 10-15 minutes makes seperating the two halfs a bit easier


----------



## DH88Comet (Sep 30, 2010)

RockKramer said:


> TT Rex found a procedure for what you want to do. It's definitely possible but you might wanna put ya brown trousers on&#8230; it's a lil scarey :wink:
> Check it out: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=268092&hilit=Drl+TT+Rex


I agree, it has the potential to go expensively wrong! I think I'll try the vacuuming method first,


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

DH88Comet said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > TT Rex found a procedure for what you want to do. It's definitely possible but you might wanna put ya brown trousers on&#8230; it's a lil scarey :wink:
> ...


I think it's one of those things that really appears totally crazy, you think wtf am I doing, I must be mad. By the you've done it then it's I'll be damned it actually works. Saying that, like you, I'd be doing every thing possible to avoid doing it in the first place. More an operation of last resort. Hope vaccuming works though. But if you do have to go to the oven we'll all want to you how it went, and pics. No pressure eh :wink:


----------



## mr pee (May 9, 2011)

If the vacuum method is a no go, a safer way to split them is to remove the light and use a heat gun to heat the seal between the two parts I did this successfully on my previous car a Hyundai coupe when i installed CCLF angel eyes does take longer but much safer I did sear picture on the Hyundai coupe forum of an oven job going horribly wrong a blob of melted plastic don't do it


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Is it possible to take the light unit out and try and get the bits out like you would coins from a money box?


----------



## viceroy (Aug 6, 2012)

mr pee said:


> If the vacuum method is a no go, a safer way to split them is to remove the light and use a heat gun to heat the seal between the two parts I did this successfully on my previous car a Hyundai coupe when i installed CCLF angel eyes does take longer but much safer I did sear picture on the Hyundai coupe forum of an oven job going horribly wrong a blob of melted plastic don't do it


Then whoever melted their headlights, set the oven WAY too high.
The temps we're talking about will not damage anything in or on the headlight.

Think about it logically...These things are made to withstand the high temps generated by the bulbs being on for extended periods of time. They are made to withstand sitting in the backing sun in the most extreme temperatures (Think Desert temps where 40 C in the shade is common place), and thats not even considering how how it would get inside the unit (100 C plus) because of the greenhouse effect.

I've baked the headlights in my A4 numerous times, and plan on opening up my TT lights in the near future to fit LED running lights.

Yes, it's scary to do, but unless you're a complete bungling idiot who cannot operate the temp dial on an oven, pretty harmless.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

viceroy said:


> Yes, it's scary to do, but unless you're a complete bungling idiot who cannot operate the temp dial on an oven, pretty harmless.


Perhaps invest in a oven temperature meter first... better save than molten.


----------



## mr pee (May 9, 2011)

viceroy said:


> mr pee said:
> 
> 
> > If the vacuum method is a no go, a safer way to split them is to remove the light and use a heat gun to heat the seal between the two parts I did this successfully on my previous car a Hyundai coupe when i installed CCLF angel eyes does take longer but much safer I did sear picture on the Hyundai coupe forum of an oven job going horribly wrong a blob of melted plastic don't do it
> ...


Yes fair point but you only have to have a temperature control failure in your oven the very time you bake your lights and you will have two bills the one for the lights probably dearer than most peeps oven


----------

